# Making a bad name for the sport



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This person daily posts this ad on CL , will delete the previous days ad to post a current one....last week he was looking for a bite sleeve on CL. He also had an ad to catch critters with his dogs. 
Wonder how many dogs will be ruined with this "trainer"? 

Date: 2012-05-07, 11:50AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

_FACT: 90% of domestic dogs will not protect when its time to shine_
_hello if you need your pup or dog to bite call me **********_
_this is for protection or sport called schutzhund._
_All K-9s welcomed. and yes we do train pitbulls, in fact pitbulls are one of the best at personal protection due to their great drive_
_we will guarantee no breakins after this course_
_$200 FOR ENTIRE COURSE_


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> This person daily posts this ad on CL , will delete the previous days ad to post a current one....last week he was looking for a bite sleeve on CL. He also had an ad to catch critters with his dogs.
> Wonder how many dogs will be ruined with this "trainer"?
> 
> Date: 2012-05-07, 11:50AM EDT
> ...


 
WOW! This is scary. I can't believe he said pitbulls are one of the best dogs for protection. They suck! Hahaha


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

How the hec can they guarantee no break ins?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Oy Vey

Pigs have started to fly.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ughhh someone needs to lock this idiot up. He's not just giving SchH a bad name, but he is creating danger dogs


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree Kymmey. Hopefully people will be smart enough to NOT answer all the ads he places(google his phone #, he is constantly trying to make $ off dogs)


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Just google that phone number listed, this guy is all over the place, puppies for sale, training, grooming, boarding...a jack of all trades.

Here's his site:


***removed by Admin**


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I want to know how he guarantees no break-ins. So training my dog to bite will 100% guarantee that no human, no matter what the circumstances, will enter my home without my permission? Wow, he's better than a home security system.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Geez if people are dumb enough to fall for it they probably are getting what they deserve!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It's more about the dogs than the people(dumbies do deserve what they get, but not fair to the dogs). Stupid people will subject their dogs to an idiot trainer, and then the dogs will be a liability to the public. 
Saying he's doing Schutzhund when he clearly has no understanding pisses me off, I need to stay off CL!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The phone number and website have been removed. No matter how awful this person may be this still amounts to bashing and is not allowed on the board. You may discuss the topic, but don't post personal information in public.

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Caitydid255 said:


> I want to know how he guarantees no break-ins. So training my dog to bite will 100% guarantee that no human, no matter what the circumstances, will enter my home without my permission? Wow, he's better than a home security system.


Maybe the small print reads that he gets to move in with you for free and conduct his business from your home. He will never leave.....


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

lhczth said:


> The phone number and website have been removed. No matter how awful this person may be this still amounts to bashing and is not allowed on the board. You may discuss the topic, but don't post personal information in public.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ADMIN Lisa


I do apologize and should have known better!


----------

